# New Canadian pedal company



## GKB (5 mo ago)

Posting about a friends pedal business , is there a better place for an announcement like this? 
Original designs with classic inspiration & modern implementation AXiom Effects by Dominion Audio Electronics


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

“a friend”.


----------



## GKB (5 mo ago)

Yup, nothing in it for me but I have bought a couple of the pedals. I thought I was a member here but I see i just got registered. I would get a rash if I went to the gear page! I thought fellow Canadians may be interested, could turn this into Canadian pedal companies thread, who is there ? Diamond , Revv


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

What Canadian city is AXiom based out of.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Are they made in Canada ?


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

deleted


----------



## GKB (5 mo ago)

Thanks, I thought I was a member here, but mostly hung out around grp d.i.y. 
I met Casey when he Contributed Mods to the JVM amp forum, he was generous with his knowledge there, good guy who plays gtr and has a real Engineering degree, he has an interesting story
about studying lightbulb characteristics while working for a car company that led him to making a accurate sounding vibe without using a bulb [ I haven't heard it yet ] 
He is based in Newfoundland, so that may hurt him for postage. Totally made in Canada except for the actual parts themselves of course.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Is he giving out any free samples?


----------



## GKB (5 mo ago)

Sound samples.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

gboboski said:


> Sound samples.


Where are these sound samples available?
Any YouTube videos showing actual pedals?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

See below


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

gboboski said:


> Yup, nothing in it for me but I have bought a couple of the pedals. I thought I was a member here but I see i just got registered. *I would get a rash if I went to the gear page!* I thought fellow Canadians may be interested, could turn this into Canadian pedal companies thread, who is there ? Diamond , Revv


As a highly regarded member of The Gear Page Praise and Worship forum, I, and many other right wing Trump supporting, gun toting, freedom hating zealots take offence to your so called "Gear Page Rash". Take it back coward.


----------



## GKB (5 mo ago)

There are some samples on the his website click on the individual pedals, still gearing up, no you tubes yet, all pedals have been fully designed & tested, he is building up stock as we speak.

I don't hang out on many forums and not many gtr only oriented ones, did not mean to offend anyone. Sometimes I just get rashes anyway but summer is almost over.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Welcome to GC. Some of these pedals are intriguing. Would your buddy consider doing a ‘tour box’ to allow a few members here to try some pedals out and post comments here? If so, I am happy to go first and do a write up on each. It’s a great way to get awareness and real world reviews carry a lot of weight.

Happy playing,
TG


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

gboboski said:


> There are some samples on the his website click on the individual pedals, still gearing up, no you tubes yet, all pedals have been fully designed & tested, he is building up stock as we speak.
> 
> I don't hang out on many forums and not many gtr only oriented ones, did not mean to offend anyone. Sometimes I just get rashes anyway but summer is almost over.


Lol


----------



## Sabzor (Aug 30, 2016)

gboboski said:


> Posting about a friends pedal business , is there a better place for an announcement like this?
> Original designs with classic inspiration & modern implementation AXiom Effects by Dominion Audio Electronics


Dominion Audio Electronics is such a great company name 🫢


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Welcome to GC. Some of these pedals are intriguing. Would your buddy consider doing a ‘tour box’ to allow a few members here to try some pedals out and post comments here? If so, I am happy to go first and do a write up on each. It’s a great way to get awareness and real world reviews carry a lot of weight.
> 
> Happy olaying,
> TG


Yeah I'd be in to this. I'd really like to try the OD and distortion.


----------



## GKB (5 mo ago)

Great profile name traynor_garnet , I knew Gar Gilles and saw him often when he was alive, a kind & generous soul, both amp companies used to be great deals, now anything old is vintage and people ask more!

Promotion is something for AXiom to consider but I don't know anything about that, If you have any tech questions I'll let Casey know about the thread so he can answer them
I can say that the preamp controls on the dirt pedals are pretty effective in balancing grit & warmth of the distortion quality


----------



## GKB (5 mo ago)

As I'm looking there are some good threads about Canadian pedal companies Canadian Pedal Builders and thanks to whoever posted / hosts this site Amps & Ehfects Anyone happen to be in Winnipeg?


----------



## Amps & Ehfects (Sep 10, 2020)

gboboski said:


> As I'm looking there are some good threads about Canadian pedal companies Canadian Pedal Builders and thanks to whoever posted / hosts this site Amps & Ehfects Anyone happen to be in Winnipeg?


Thanks gboboski, I'm going to contact AXiom/Dominion Audio Electronics to get enough info to make an entry on the site. Thanks for bringing this company to my attention!


----------



## GKB (5 mo ago)

Easiest if you just use the contact link


----------



## Amps & Ehfects (Sep 10, 2020)

gboboski said:


> Easiest if you just use the contact link


Will do.


----------



## Casey_Butt (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone. Greg (gboboski) told me about this thread, so I figured I jump in and relieve some of the heat from him.  Thanks Greg.

As Greg can attest, I've been a few years working on these pedals. Nothing goes as quickly as you'd think. The pedals all had to be designed, simulated, breadboarded, tested, revised, prototype pcbs made, revised again (on average four times), graphics printed (which is an industry in itself)... it's a lot to cover and everything demands its own time. There are still a couple that I'm working on (namely the Power Amp Emulator and the Flange-Chorus).

I'm in the process of building an initial batch of pedals so I can open the web store, but as I have overdrives, distortions and compressors ready to go, I figured I'd establish some connections with the outside world while I work on making more pedals.

I've already had several people contact me offering to review pedals, but since I have a limited stock I have to choose carefully who I send them out to. I don't really want or need to sell a lot of pedals. I'd rather just supply them to a limited number of people who can appreciate them.

As for me personally, I'm an electrical engineer (PhD in electrical engineering) with 26 years experience in industry and 35 years playing guitar. The reason I decided to start a pedal company is largely because I got tired of nobody making the pedals I wanted, so I decided to make them myself. I'm in a position where I have the luxury of giving that a go, so I decided to do it.

If anyone has any questions at all, just ask me.


----------



## Casey_Butt (5 mo ago)

Sabzor, I had no idea about "Dominion Electric" in the States. I picked the name because I needed to register locally and both Canada and Newfoundland were, until not too long ago, legally "dominions". It was my homage to our roots. I chose the name AXiom because I couldn't think of a name for the pedals and one night I was reading my son a bedtime story (Disney's Wall-E) and the spaceship was named the "Axiom". An axiom is a general rule, and since my pedals are mostly focused on addressing the limitations of the classic pedal categories, I thought it was appropriate.

Gboboski, those PREAMP controls on the dirt pedals are voiced to complement the dirt section of each pedal. The PREAMP section is designed to take the place of a tube preamp, so it adds more clipping to the signal and also 'rounds out' the voicing. Essentially, the PREAMP section fulfills the role of a tube preamp. A Tube Screamer or DOD-250 on their own don't do the trick without a good amp to push, so the PREAMP fills in that missing piece. If you already have a good tube amp it's like adding an extra tube (or two). Obviously, that sends the gain over the top, but you can also use the PREAMP on it's own as a stand-alone preamp pedal.

Amps & Ehfects, thanks for your interest. I'll get a reply out to you tomorrow. Today was a hectic day.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I have a 5.1 surround sound speaker set-up from Axiom audio out of Muskoka. Lower case x though. I will check these guys out (obviously a different company) always looking to support Canadian made products if they're good enough, they get a touch of an edge for me when deciding on something.


----------



## Jaime (Mar 29, 2020)

Casey_Butt said:


> Sabzor, I had no idea about "Dominion Electric" in the States. I picked the name because I needed to register locally and both Canada and Newfoundland were, until not too long ago, legally "dominions". It was my homage to our roots. I chose the name AXiom because I couldn't think of a name for the pedals and one night I was reading my son a bedtime story (Disney's Wall-E) and the spaceship was named the "Axiom". An axiom is a general rule, and since my pedals are mostly focused on addressing the limitations of the classic pedal categories, I thought it was appropriate.


@Sabzor _is_ Dominion Electric, here in Canada. Purveyor of fine fuzzes.


----------



## Casey_Butt (5 mo ago)

The link in his signature takes me to "Dominion Electric Supply Company, Inc" in the U.S., so I assumed...


----------



## Casey_Butt (5 mo ago)

I found his link... Dominion Electric Effects

I won't use the Dominion label on any pedals.


----------



## GKB (5 mo ago)

Dominion Electric Effects Wow 499 U.S. for a two knob fuzz? I gotta check out the vids on that one! 
Well sounds decent, I'm curious to see what other pedals he comes out with.


----------



## Sabzor (Aug 30, 2016)

Casey_Butt said:


> I found his link... Dominion Electric Effects
> 
> I won't use the Dominion label on any pedals.


I had no idea this website keeps defaulting my web address to a .com vs a .co.


----------



## GKB (5 mo ago)

Personally I've never had to worry about it, but there must be some google " gotch ya " to get yourself higher up in the search engine but I imagine they extort you somehow to make it happen


----------



## Casey_Butt (5 mo ago)

I bet "Dominion Electric Supply Company" were wondering why they're getting hits from Canada.


----------



## GKB (5 mo ago)

Amps & Ehfects, Do you have this one?
just saw this one on the premier gtr giveaway [ all yous looking for freebies! ] About | MayFly another Canadian co


----------



## Casey_Butt (5 mo ago)

My website is still woefully lacking demos, but here are some I just uploaded of the Distortion Preamp (DP-1):

https://axiomeffects.com/products/axiom-distortion-preamp-dp-1
Demos of the Classic Compressor should hopefully be coming in the next few days.


----------



## Casey_Butt (5 mo ago)

Update:

The website is now open and able to process credit and PayPal payments.

There's also a short compressor demo posted... more to come.


----------



## Steve aka kojack (4 mo ago)

Did I read this correctly that Dominion EFFECTS that makes axiom pedals are located in Newfoundland? Also, He, probably chose dominion because it was his favorite beer! ha ha.


----------



## GKB (5 mo ago)

www.ehfects.ca lists 8 business in NL Don't need to be in no big city! lol , It's a good site, 
Good question , what is your fav Beer Casey?


----------



## Casey_Butt (5 mo ago)

I don't really like the lagers, so I was never much of a beer drinker (almost all the big name beers are lagers and to me taste essentially the same). However, I did develop a taste for the English style stouts... but the best one of all is Lion Stout from Sri Lanka. Seriously, Sri Lanka. I don't know if it's even available anywhere in Canada, but if you're a stout drinker it's worth a trip across the border.

How about you?


----------



## GKB (5 mo ago)

I started a separate thread to keep this one cleaner Favorite Canadian beer?


----------



## Steve aka kojack (4 mo ago)

Casey I guess you are the builder of the pedals? That's awesome buddy. Wish you all the best. I may have to give your OD pedal a go. They left a builder off the Canadian site. I am not sure if he wanted to be on it or not, but Larry Drover in Grand Falls-WIndsor, NL is a super talented acoustic guitar builder. Speaking of which, I need to go see him about my little project I want done. I contacted him, but I got really busy! Wait till you see this thing!


----------



## Casey_Butt (5 mo ago)

Steve aka kojack said:


> Casey I guess you are the builder of the pedals? That's awesome buddy. Wish you all the best. I may have to give your OD pedal a go. They left a builder off the Canadian site. I am not sure if he wanted to be on it or not, but Larry Drover in Grand Falls-WIndsor, NL is a super talented acoustic guitar builder. Speaking of which, I need to go see him about my little project I want done. I contacted him, but I got really busy! Wait till you see this thing!


Thanks. Actually, years ago I toyed with the idea of making a guitar out of local wood. but I don't have the woodworking tools (or probably skills) so it never went anywhere. I don't think a bolt-on electric body would be too hard to make, with all the aftermarket hardware and necks available today. But I can only imagine the skill that would go into a fully self-made acoustic.

The OD was designed to cover a lot of bases. It can produce just about any OD (soft-clipping) tone and gain range possible in a pedal of that sort. The idea was to build all the range into one pedal so you can clean off your pedalboard... and function as an OD+preamp for clean amps and DI.


----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

If they're good, I hope that they ship to the US .... I got a Decibel Eleven Loop Expander that loves good tone !!!! .


----------

